# How old are you?



## Slim (10 Feb 2007)

Inspired by RobertMP's post on the amount of grey heads at wood working shows. I thought it would be interesting to discover the average age of forum members.

So with absolutely no sensitivity and without beating around the bush:

How old are you?


----------



## cant-weld-wood (10 Feb 2007)

time to tell the truth now


----------



## Anonymous (10 Feb 2007)

oh come on, I have just looked at the poll results, I definately think a few of the older boys are not voting.

My guess at the average age is 82, :lol:


----------



## DomValente (10 Feb 2007)

47....................................+ V.A.T.


----------



## cant-weld-wood (10 Feb 2007)

my life should begin this year as life is supposed to begin at 40


----------



## DaveL (10 Feb 2007)

Well it will be interesting to compare the results with the poll that was on this subject 3 years ago, take look here. 
I have moved on a box, I am now 52, one of the old men if Senior is to be believed and a mod as well, not a lot going for me really. I even upset the LOML when she found out I had been a prefect at school. :roll:


----------



## Lord Nibbo (10 Feb 2007)

58, 11/12ths as :norm: would say, or in metric 58.91 :lol:


----------



## andycktm (10 Feb 2007)

Senior?


----------



## Anonymous (10 Feb 2007)

andycktm":3txeudv4 said:


> Senior?



40, but very childlike. Probably to the detriment of my business and life.


----------



## Alf (10 Feb 2007)

DaveL":7o0zhwwc said:


> Well it will be interesting to compare the results with the poll that was on this subject 3 years ago, take look here.


Must be a February thing. :roll: I too have moved on a box since last time. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## humanfish (10 Feb 2007)

I'm 21 and hoping to start a business in furniture making with my brother who is 24 over the coming months.


----------



## boomer (10 Feb 2007)

Im 40 and hoping for a project to turn out right


----------



## MikeW (10 Feb 2007)

Another of the old geezers voting. 51 here--or will be rather soon.

Take care, Mike


----------



## Steve Maskery (10 Feb 2007)

Well I hit the half-century this year (I know, I don't look it -it's Palmolive, it keeps me young-looking). I gather that 50 is the new 40, so I'm hoping for life to begin!

(Although I always suspected that "life begins at 40" was a desperate attempt at jollity by people who are 39 1/2 and terrified.)

Cheers
Steve


----------



## PowerTool (10 Feb 2007)

42 - which I used to think of as middle-age,but somehow don't now that I have reached it :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## Chris Knight (10 Feb 2007)

The last time I did this I was in a different decade for the poll


----------



## Fecn (10 Feb 2007)

I'm just a young upstart whipper-snapper at 33


----------



## Colin C (10 Feb 2007)

I just turned 39 :shock:


----------



## RobertMP (10 Feb 2007)

Can't help thinking a lot of the greys I saw at Ally Pally wouldn't know too much about computers and forum polls so I'd expect a younger average here.

Still I added my vote earlier to push the average up a bit


----------



## Anonymous (10 Feb 2007)

Well according to this completely unscientific poll, I'm one of the oldies!

46

Cheers
Brad

Edit - Sunday am

Things have moved overnight & I am very encouraged to find that I am now almost exactly in the middle of the age ranges. Taking into account the septaganarians who either haven't fessed up or have lied then I'm still in the lower half!

With a smile on my face and a spring in my step I shall now prepare my bacon and eggs. :lol:


----------



## Scrums (10 Feb 2007)

Until very recently I ran part of one of those peer to peer_ (Napster type) _music sharing sites that you may have read about, the whole thing's down the pan now - the big American corporations and the BPI are much too closely on the case nowadays!

Lots of the Grey Mafia/Baldies can use computers.....

Ummm.....I remember now ......I'm 54.

Chris.


----------



## Vormulac (10 Feb 2007)

I'm 21...


... with 12 years of experience...

:wink:


----------



## dedee (10 Feb 2007)

In the three years since the last poll I've aged about 10 :shock: 

2 months after the previous poll the offspring count went up 3 fold. Wonder if that had anything to do with the grey hairs that have appeared since then. :lol: 

Andy


----------



## Adam (10 Feb 2007)

waterhead37":1zhokn9v said:


> The last time I did this I was in a different decade for the poll



Yep - me too, although I only just scrape in at 31. Am I the baby of the group? :lol: 

Adam


----------



## sliver (10 Feb 2007)

I'm 21......But I had a paper round that covered the whole of Yorkshire, Makes me look 51................................O.K. O.K. I'm actually 51................................Can't a man dream???? Funny, it looks far shorter looking back at 21 than it looked from 21 to 51. :lol: 

cheers, sliver.


----------



## beech1948 (10 Feb 2007)

58 but my age is receeding. On fiftieth b'day I swore to be 25 again. So this year I continued to climb things such as the Toda Gorge in Morrocco, I'm learning to fly...little single engine Cessna and will be running the London Marathon this year for the second time. Viva la age gap.

regards
Alan


----------



## WellsWood (10 Feb 2007)

Like Steve I'm staring at the big five "o" this year.....





...and I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up. :wink: 

Mark


----------



## brianhabby (10 Feb 2007)

57 and counting...!


----------



## Shultzy (10 Feb 2007)

I'm also 57 and I don't half get some funny looks when I say I'm retired


----------



## Marky (10 Feb 2007)

40 - Well I swore I was....

But really 41 - You know I had to ask my wife....

As I get older the age seems less important or is it that I just either dont care or cant remember.

Kinda bothering me now as I really did think I was 1 year younger. Oh im in decline now.

I going to get a beer and check my grey hair's.

:? :? :? 

Marky


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 Feb 2007)

61 - but for only another month and a bit  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Evergreen (10 Feb 2007)

Paul

Snap! I'm another 61 year old. Do you realise, we're in the oldest group because nobody has owned up to being 71+ yet?!

Regards.


----------



## Hitch (10 Feb 2007)

A youngster it seems, 24


----------



## rapsod (10 Feb 2007)

26.5 for ISO people or 26" 1/2 for imperialist.


----------



## DaveH (10 Feb 2007)

25.5 years old


----------



## Jaco (11 Feb 2007)

57 and about 9/12 ....
(You are only as old as the lady that you have your hands on)
8)


----------



## houtslager (11 Feb 2007)

:shock: GAWD ! just thought about it and I've pass the 45.5 on the 15th of this month. Oh well at least I have the 50 to look forward to :? as its called ones 
ABRAHAM birthday here in Friesdland /Holland  

Hopefully I'll have lots more years butchering wood

HS still with snow and ice in East Friesland


----------



## superunknown (11 Feb 2007)

35 already. Where did that time go!


----------



## RogerM (11 Feb 2007)

sliver":3r2d78cz said:


> Funny, it looks far shorter looking back at 21 than it looked from 21 to 51.



lol - that's so true. I'm 53 and I'm deferring serious decisions until I grow up. As our contemporaries are all becoming grandparents, I've only just got used to the idea that, with 2 children aged 24 and 25, I'm actually old enough to have children!


----------



## nickson71 (11 Feb 2007)

33 ...... and I alway have to think about it for a while when someone asks :? .................. I guess it just not important to me now a days 

As far as I see it age does not mark you as a person, it what you do in life makes you who you are


----------



## mel (11 Feb 2007)

44 almost 45 
and looking at almost imminent redundancy as of 0900 tommorow morning :x 

bummer  
i really enjoyed that job as well


----------



## MooreToolsPlease (11 Feb 2007)

I suppose that makes me one of the yougest at a mere 22


----------



## mailee (11 Feb 2007)

I am 51 going on 16, well my brain thinks so but my body doesn't. I can still sit cross legged in front of the TV like I used to when I was younger but now I just can't get up afterwards! :? Still never too old to learn. :wink:


----------



## woodbloke (12 Feb 2007)

55, just turned in January - Rob


----------



## jonny boy (12 Feb 2007)

34 and can remember my 16th like it was last week. (i'm not joking as well.)
cheers
jon.


----------



## davy_owen_88 (12 Feb 2007)

I'm just a baby... 19 in a months time yet everyone says I'm like a grumpy old man :twisted: 

Davy


----------



## yellow_lamborghini_2406 (12 Feb 2007)

yay theres two of us young ones :lol: i'm 18


----------



## tim (12 Feb 2007)

38 with a mental age of about 17 (and no plans to change that).

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Colin C (12 Feb 2007)

tim":3m4502nx said:


> 38 with a mental age of about 17 (and no plans to change that).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tim



Not just me then but I am just a year older :wink: 
( the first one on the mental age )


----------



## CHJ (13 Feb 2007)

My age is the same whichever way you write it. 

But I'm in my 14th year of retirement.


----------



## Gill (13 Feb 2007)

tim":3ls6psip said:


> 38 with a mental age of about 17 (and no plans to change that).



In terms of physical age, you're younger than me.
In terms of mental age, you're older than me.
In terms of IQ, _everyone_ here's got me beat :lol: !

Gill (who retired when she was 29 - so perhaps she isn't really _that _dumb  )


----------



## tigerturnings (14 Feb 2007)

Another youngster here, at the age of 21 this summer. Indeed, some of my machines are considerably older than me (the Wadkin AGS is probably coming up to 40 years or so, and I doubt my drill is much newer than that).

Neil


----------



## Dave S (14 Feb 2007)

Looks like the middle category needs boulstering.... 43 here.


----------



## Losos (14 Feb 2007)

Hi Gill

Well you retired 26 years earlier than me so you're definately no dumbo   and you managed to post without saying how old you are :lol: :lol: and that certainly makes you a clever lady in my book :wink:


----------



## promhandicam (14 Feb 2007)

Another vote for the early 40's - I'll be 41 this year - hardly seems possible. For those of a similar age have a read of a book called 'where did it all go right?' if you need a gentle reminder of what it was like growing up in the late 60's and early 70's. Certainly brought back some memories for me (curly wurlies and space dust to name 3)

Steve


----------



## scooby (14 Feb 2007)

31


----------



## GEPPETTO (15 Feb 2007)

fourth double round cifre ( say wife).. I'm entering into 40

Cheers
Gabriele


----------



## Matt_S (15 Feb 2007)

23 and I'm already being sent out to the garage! 


What luck


----------



## Saintsman (15 Feb 2007)

Approaching 40..................but from the wrong direction


----------



## ike (15 Feb 2007)

I've nearly run out of lottery numbers to use.


----------



## neilc (18 Feb 2007)

36.


----------



## scroller frank (18 Feb 2007)

57, but not grown up yet !!!!!!!!  
Frank


----------



## Waka (19 Feb 2007)

58


----------



## trsleigh (19 Feb 2007)

56


----------



## Scrit (19 Feb 2007)

I'd rather just say that I'm too old to Rock and Roll, but I'm too young to die. And if you can recognise the lyrics, then that probably dates me as well :wink: 

Scrit


----------



## Anonymous (19 Feb 2007)

Scrit":3c6c9mw3 said:


> I'd rather just say that I'm too old to Rock and Roll, but I'm too young to die. And if you can recognise the lyrics, then that probably dates me as well :wink:
> 
> Scrit



Mid seventies concept album, assuming you were about 19/20 when you bought it, I'd have a wild guess at 53.

Am I hot or cold :lol:


----------



## DaveL (23 Feb 2007)

Scrit":qx3i0rwo said:


> I'd rather just say that I'm too old to Rock and Roll, but I'm too young to die. And if you can recognise the lyrics, then that probably dates me as well :wink:
> 
> Scrit


 
One of Ian Anderson's finest, I am also a Jethro Tull fan, just wish they would tour the UK more.


----------

